# D&D Next Encounters in Omaha NE



## darjr (Mar 28, 2013)

I've started running Encounters with D&D Next. I'll have pregens and am still using the packet from 11-13-12, we'll probably switch to the latest March packet for the first week in April.




1406 Harlan Dr
Bellevue, NE 68005
402-292-4263

http://thegameshoppe.com


----------

